# Very happy



## uazdzislaw (Sep 26, 2013)

Very happy, a few days can meet with everybody in here, this is a beautiful day,hope everything next smoothly


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

uazdzislaw said:


> Very happy, a few days can meet with everybody in here, this is a beautiful day,hope everything next smoothly


It has been very very windy where I live. Glad that you've found your way to the forum. :tiphat:

Maybe start a discussion about very happy orchestral music? I nominate the Bergamasca from Repighi's 2nd suite of Ancient Airs and Dances.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Keeping with the trend, I find Schumann's Piano Concerto very enjoyable on a cheerful day, as well as Schubert's Impromptu Op. 90 No. 2.  

It seems to be a nice, warm day from indoors, but where I am, don't walk outside without a good sweater on!!!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Milhaud's "Le Carnaval de Londres" - the overture in particular - is exceedingly happy.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Mazurka from Delibes' *Coppélia* is the happiest music I know.

Welcome to the forum, uazdzislaw. You'll enjoy yourself here - we're a bunch of characters!


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy orchestral music? Rossini's overtures immediately come to mind, e.g. The Thieving Magpie 

Here where I live it is wet and windy, but that weather makes me happy.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

(I'm trying to make my posts on this thread slightly less crazy than usual, so as not to scare our new friend away, but...) 

*Here's Today's Mood Liszt:* 
*Happy* Schumann's Piano Concerto (mentioned in previous post) 
*Joyful* Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 - First Movement 
*Fiery!!* Rachmaninov's Piano Sonata No. 2 
*Intense* Tchaikovsky's Fifth Symphony - First Movement 
*Classical* Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 4 
*Frightening* Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody in the middle of the night, at full volume. :lol: 
*Fun!* Chopin's Butterfly Etude

And there you have it. 

-Ëm'stôr.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Much of Martinů, Mozart, Haydn, Schubert, and Händel. One of my favorites, for its silly simplicity: the harp concerto of Dittersdorf - recommend by another member: I forgot who.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

mstar said:


> (*Joyful* Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 - First Movement
> 
> -Ëm'stôr.


..............................................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> ..............................................


Phonetic. Read it out loud - it makes sense!!!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

mstar said:


> Phonetic. Read it out loud - it makes sense!!!


No, I got that part. I was thinking you might have meant the Fourth Movement?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> No, I got that part. I was thinking you might have meant the Fourth Movement?


Yes, that makes more sense, but being the person I am, I tend to think the first is more joyful.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> Yes, that makes more sense, but being the person I am, I tend to think the first is more joyful.


I agree! All of Beethoven's music for me, regardless of what key it's in, always has a feeling of joy or an underlying hope/optimism. The first mvt of the 9th is quite joyous, the second mvt playful, the third content and peaceful, the fourth is just plain happy! :lol:

The 5th symphony is another good one for happiness for me:
I Excited, playful, cheerful
II Graceful at times, but always with outbursts of happy energy every now and then 
III Mysterious but also quite mischievous and..cheeky? Still happy though!
IV Slightly more menacing but always powerful and HAPPY


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy music: Shostakovich "Festival Overture" and Rimsky-Korsakov "Capriccio Espagnol" immediately spring to mind.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The overture to Carl Nielsen's comic opera " Maskarade ". It doesn't get happier than this !


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Candide and Figaro overtures.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The aria "Happy we!" from Handel's Acis and Galatea is kind of happy.


----------



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh I love that; used to be theme music of BBC radio 3 "Homeward Bound" programme in 70s and possibly early 80s.Steve


----------



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

Referring to Bergamasca from resphigi Ancient airs and dances Suite 2


----------



## EllenBurgess (May 30, 2013)

yes this is really a beautiful day, i loved it a lot and would say that it needs to be carried longer


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

e·bul·lient (adjective)
iˈbo͝olyənt,iˈbəlyənt/
Cheerful and full of energy.

synonyms:*exuberant, buoyant, cheerful,, joyful, sunny, jaunty...,*[etc.]

Stravinsky often has this quality, good humored, playful.
Concerto in Eb, Dumbarton Oaks
Violin Concerto, 1st movement





The earlier and brief Mozart "Childhood" symphonies (1 - 13), clearly written by an audacious and highly talented 'boy,' who was as much having fun and engaged with _"I can do this!"_ all seem buoyant, and without discourse on deeper emotions  My nieces and nephew loved them, their mom used to play them in the car while driving them to preschool -- kept the tykes engaged, in a good mood -- they would sing along and air conduct -- and made her drive with a cluster of three tots as passengers much easier.

Joseph Fennimore ~ Concerto Piccolo, for piano and chamber orchestra, "intelligent" music, while being ridiculously perky ;-)





Poulenc, so many works exude that "du trottoir" (the sidewalk -- of the street life) urban charm and humor.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Happy thread? Sunshine and roses abound!! This makes me happy!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Happiest music ever:

George Frederick Handel: Organ Concerto in A major (No.14), HWV 296a, movement 5. Allegro


----------

